# Mainstream???



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What is it? Democrats tell us they are moderate and mainstream. The last election America told them they were not. What will this election tell them? What does the future hold?

Ok forgive me for the next repeated point. Remember how the liberals hated the Readers Digest for publishing those declassified soviet files saying they would take over our country through our schools, churches, and media? Some say we are headed for a cliff. I think we went over that cliff when we elected Obama, and now we are trying to claw our way back up. Obama completed the destruction and Hillary was to be our last president, and her four years were to be only a mop up operation. However something went terribly wrong, Trump won and told liberals they are not yet mainstream.
So whats the solution? It may be to little to late, but Trump requiring schools to teach American history again is a start. The teachers will need to be watched closely because they think they run the schools, and the communists were successful in turning them into useful fools in college. What else needs to be done? Turn off the "mainstream" media. If no one watches they loose advertisers and the money dries up. Next end tenure for college professors so they can be more easily fired. Perhaps ending their tenure will end some of their arrogance. 
As for churches that will take longer. It will require the youth being told the truth in school then becoming truely educated adults. If they become aware of the lies their parents were taught we can only hope they are thirsty for more truth. If so then perhaps they can end the satanic propaganda in liberal churches like the ELCA as only one example.

Pray for our election today that the American people reject the baby murdering communists.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What is killing our culture/society is political correctness.

What I mean is that people will jump all over you if you stand up for something you believe in. Be it religion, schools, education, etc. if they feel it is a little "not correct". Just look at things now.... if you disagree with a person of color some will automaticly call you "racist". It doesn't mean you are racist you just disagree with the philosophy. Look at BLM. If you come out right and say you dont believe in what they do many will say.... RACIST. If you believe in stronger borders.... RACIST. If you believe in strict immigration policies....RACIST. If you back police.... RACIST. Then let alone if you call someone Fat, Ugly, over weight, unathletic, etc. People will jump all over you. You honestly cant call people an A-hole anymore because someone will take it as being racists, sexist, homophobic, etc. When in fact they are just A-holes.

I mean look at it now.... people are calling others "Karen's" as a put down. When some are wrong (or many)... but some are just standing up for what they believe in. Yet people shoot them down for that.

It is making it so people will not voice up or express themselves when it is needed....ie: stand up for what they think is right. That is why you hear... Silent Majority more and more. This is also why Trump got his following.

It is also why we are seeing such extremes on things. Like what people say "melt downs" by liberals or conservatives of things.

But that is what I think is more of the issue than anything. It is being taught in our schools because they have to or they will get sued, fired, etc. There has always been "liberal" teachers pushing an agenda for years and years... I wasn't around but look at the 60's, 70's with the vietnam war and what not. Then look at the 80's 90's with mother earth stuff.... then look at now with socialism and things like that. It has been around for years and years but just changes what they push is all.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This goes along with what I was hinting at.

Maxine Walters calls "black" republicans/trump voters names.

https://bluntforcetruth.com/news/mad-ma ... give-them/

It goes along with "shaming" people into doing what you want them to do.

Now I may disagree with people. But it is their right to vote or believe in what they want as long as it doesn't harm others...ie: violence against others.

But to do what she is doing is WRONG. But again... who are the ones always getting called "racists" or are "against people of color".... interesting how more and more of this stuff like the article above is coming out. I think I posted a long time back about where Candice Owens went off on this exact subject.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They all claim to take a stand against bullying but turn around and do things like this which is in essence bullying.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota... exactly.

Look at the "cancel" culture. It is bullying to the max. Or getting people fired and what not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What is killing our culture/society is political correctness.


 My wife put away all the short sleeve shirts so I can't find one to take a picture. About five years ago I bought a shirt in Texas that says " I MAY NOT BE POLITICALLY CORRECT BUT I AM CORRECT". I like the look on liberal faces when they read it. 
The absolute funniest thing was my son gave me a shift from a gun shop in Chandler, Arizona. They make custom model 1911 handguns. So the shirt says "1911 HEAVEN". So I'm walking into Walmart one day and this curious lady in the parking lot rushes up to me and says "I just have to ask what is 1911 Heaven". I said it's a shop that makes custom handguns. You would have thought I had thrown a bucket of cold water on her. She gasped and sort of half jogged half run back to her car. :rollin:

As for the subject on this thread the only place our liberals are mainstream is China, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela etc. How they see themselves as moderate is beyond understanding. I'm afraid if Trump wins it only puts off the inevitable for four years. The haters just don't give up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

What will be sad is IF Trump wins and people go riot. Well if anyone riots it will be stupid. But remember last time with the protests, parades, riots, etc. That went on.... it wasn't conservatives.

But if he wins and riots and stuff happen again... it should really wake the Democrats to see who or how they are acting. It should show how far they have shifted away from the middle. I mean when businesses are BOARDING UP out of fear... that tells you something.

It also shows you how polarized our political climate really is. Instead of working towards middle ground we are getting pushed further and further apart. Even if Trumps win and liberals riot.... it will make the extreme rightwing nut bags think they can do stupid stuff too. It is a bad spiral that could happen.

Again I dont want any riots or anything no matter who wins/loses. But it is something to keep an eye on.

I saw a tweet today and I wish I could find it. But it went along these lines...

No matter if Trump loses or Biden Wins.... Or if Biden loses and Trump wins. They wont be the ones bagging your groceries. They wont be the ones pumping your gas. They wont be your neighbors. They will be up in their "elite" neighborhoods doing what they have been doing all along. It is WE THE PEOPLE who you see everyday are the ones who matter and should be treated like how you want to be treated.

Or something like that. A "unity" message was the jists of it. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

FOUND IT....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

But Bidens goons will be at your door for your semiauto firearm. This is one scary election. Pennsylvania is acting very susoicious with changing votes so they count. I dont understand how they are allowed to make any changes. If people are to stupid to fill out their ballot correctly did the changes actually reflect the voters wishes. This will be going to the courts.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck.

It doesn't matter who wins there will still be riots by the liberals.

If Biden wins liberals will just sell it as celebration but we all know it will still be the same as a riot.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> But Bidens goons will be at your door for your semiauto firearm. This is one scary election. Pennsylvania is acting very susoicious with changing votes so they count. I dont understand how they are allowed to make any changes. If people are to stupid to fill out their ballot correctly did the changes actually reflect the voters wishes. This will be going to the courts.


A repeat of the hanging chad fiasco ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what is the sad but true facts....

Right now this will be worse than the "hanging" chad fiasco.

Right now this will be contested on all sides....ie: Trump contests and has "recounts" and what not.... if things switch back... Biden will do the same.... it will be tied up in court for at least 6 months... Guess who will/could be our president for awhile.... PELOSI...

Yes... sad but TRUE.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Guess who will/could be our president for awhile.... PELOSI...


How do you figure that? If no one is a declared winner or if it were a tie, it goes to the house for a one vote per delegation. Right now, Republicans control 26 delegations to Democrats' 22. Each delegation would cast one vote for either Trump or Biden.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No I thought the power went to the Speaker of the House....

Or is that just in an event of both the VP and Pres are die or are ousted from office?

I know that speaker of the house could become president... .some how. :thumb:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Under that scenario, which hasn't happened since 1876, every state's delegation gets a single vote. Who receives that vote is determined by an internal tally of each lawmaker in the delegation. This means the presidency may not be decided by the party that controls the House itself but by the one that controls more state delegations in the chamber. And right now, Republicans control 26 delegations to Democrats' 22, with Pennsylvania tied and Michigan a 7-6 plurality for Democrats, with a 14th seat held by independent Justin Amash.


The above is how Politico explains the procedure in the event there is a tie between two candidates in an election. As you can see the Republicans control 26 state delegations to Democrats 22 states. As can also be seen, Democrats control 22 state delegates, Pennsylvania is tied even with Republicans and Democrats and Michigan has 7 Democrats, 6 Republicans and one independent. Even if those two states side with Democrats that's still only 24 votes for Democrats and 26 for Republicans. Certainly would be interesting to see this take place.

Pelosi only come into play if both the President and VP die or are impeached.


----------

